
Pragmatism is poison - ingve
https://einarwh.wordpress.com/2016/03/10/pragmatism-is-poison/
======
throwaway2016a
I consider myself a very pragmatic developer in general. For example, I don't
write unit tests for throw-away code.

But, ignoring the hypermedia constraint on a RESTful API is not being
pragmatic, it's being wrong. You're making an API cool. You're probably even
embracing microservices. But it's not REST.

~~~
dozzie
Most of the time, by "REST" people understand just randomly slapped together
protocol that aspires to be RPC, which is too underdeveloped and loosely
defined to be proper RPC.

------
dozzie
Pragmatism is not a poison. Valuing intelligence over wisdom is.

------
voaie
No, poverty + busyness + laziness is the poison.

